# Spurs vs Mavericks Bet



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

simple if Spurs win then Maverick fans have to change there avatar to the Spurs but if Dallas wins then the Spur fans have to change there avatar to the Mavericks

Spur fans
roc

Dallas fans


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

and again....Im in


----------



## spursgospurs (Apr 26, 2006)

This series I'm all Spurs. But I'm definitely sticking with the winner afterwards. Sorry, I don't have an avatar. Go Spurs!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm in like Flynn.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Im in


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bump


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

bump, yall know the drill


gg though


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

uhh did you change your avatar to finley on Dallas? hahah


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

TiMVP2 said:


> Im in


 Wear the same avatar as me

Show some respect jk lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ouch for Spurs fans


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Time to pony up!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hah, nice Roc...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

lol Roc's found a loop hole!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Roc. Good one. Wasnt there a thread about a super bet or something like that, and only 1 Spurs fan was in.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That was TiMVP2...just let him be...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

TiMVP2 backing out of a bet? But gosh, I thought he was a well respected member of the board who was mature

Don't be a *****, that's low.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

not realy backing out,but the way mavs fans are,why should i respect there bet? i had it and u still did ur ****,so mostly its your fault.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mavs Maniac said:


> TiMVP2 backing out of a bet? But gosh, I thought he was a well respected member of the board who was mature
> 
> Don't be a *****, that's low.


Who the hell told you that? I know you're new, but come on! Nobody likes him!

TiMVP2, don't be a puss. Change your avatar. You're only making yourself look worst.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Who the hell told you that? I know you're new, but come on! Nobody likes him!
> 
> TiMVP2, don't be a puss. Change your avatar. You're only making yourself look worst.


silly ezealan, theo isnt new, hes just a baiter who is obsessed with trying to fight with timvp


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> silly ezealan, theo isnt new, hes just a baiter who is obsessed with trying to fight with timvp


You gotta admit that backing out on a bet is pretty lame, though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> You gotta admit that backing out on a bet is pretty lame, though.


 theo has been a brat outside of this thread, thats not what my post was about


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Mavs Maniac is Theo!? He tryin to pull a Roc or what?

Theo!'s awesome though. If that is him I'll join him in his mission to destory TiMVP2! :biggrin: 

And for once I agree with Mavericks_Fan. That is pretty damn lame.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

baiting posters is against the rules

and as a mod, i personally wont tolerate posters following other posters just to insult and start fights. it needs to stop.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> baiting posters is against the rules
> 
> and as a mod, i personally wont tolerate posters following other posters just to insult and start fights. it needs to stop.


I was just joking, pimped out. And don't you think people would like TiMVP2 a little more if he wasn't such an *** to everyone? He freakin told someone to commit suicide not too long ago...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I noticed one of his posts and he had a Spurs avatar. So I came here


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> *baiting posters is against the rules*
> 
> and as a mod, i personally wont tolerate posters following other posters just to insult and start fights. it needs to stop.


I wonder if timvp knows that?

You develop a reputation, then you gotta live with it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I wonder if timvp knows that?
> 
> You develop a reputation, then you gotta live with it.


there is a difference between people not taking you seriously or disliking you and actively picking out that person to make trouble for them





ezealen said:


> I was just joking, pimped out. And don't you think people would like TiMVP2 a little more if he wasn't such an *** to everyone? He freakin told someone to commit suicide not too long ago...


im aware of that and he did get in trouble for the **** he was doing, but as far as i know, he has been better now. i havent been around for a bit, but i havent seen him attacking posters or making yo momma jokes since his return and i talked to him about it. and if dont want to like him that your business. and there are ways to show that hate without breaking the rules. but the site still has rules and following a poster around and trying to start fights and bait is against the rules and i have seen theo do that in threads and even when we had that little chat thing that opened in the corner on the window.

im not a mod anymore so that was my last comment on that and its not really any of my business anymore.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> not realy backing out,but the way mavs fans are,why should i respect there bet? i had it and u still did ur ****,so mostly its your fault.



lol how lame. now you're gonna rep the suns instead of sticking to the bet?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i think we should all ignore what i said because according to theo i got owned or something

...?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

mavs maniac is theo? no wonder he's obsessed with me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> im aware of that and he did get in trouble for the **** he was doing, but as far as i know, he has been better now. i havent been around for a bit, but i havent seen him attacking posters or making yo momma jokes since his return and i talked to him about it. and if dont want to like him that your business. and there are ways to show that hate without breaking the rules. but the site still has rules and following a poster around and trying to start fights and bait is against the rules and i have seen theo do that in threads and even when we had that little chat thing that opened in the corner on the window.
> 
> im not a mod anymore so that was my last comment on that and its not really any of my business anymore.


Ihave to admit, since his suspension, he has been alot better. Keep up the good work, TiMVP2. I may actually start to like you :biggrin: BTW, I am suprised as you are TiMVP2. Apparantly Theo!'s tryin to pull a Roc here :biggrin: 

Pimped Out, why aren't you a mod anymore?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

oh boy i will get better,as long as you start to like me yeeeaeeeesssss i cant wait.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> oh boy i will get better,as long as you start to like me yeeeaeeeesssss i cant wait.


This is why I don't like him. Give him a compliment and he acts like an ***....not to mention his grammar is worse than Roc's!

Edit:Is he really banned? Cause his user title says he is...


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

lol no ofcourse not petey plays mind games.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

hmm after having an aim convo with theo,he apparently watches me,and everything i do,and has a picture of me on buddah as his background,strange kid.

theo4002: i've got about 4
MDIZZShawty: thats creepy


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> This is why I don't like him. Give him a compliment and he acts like an ***....not to mention his grammar is worse than Roc's!
> 
> Edit:Is he really banned? Cause his user title says he is...


he wasnt actually being an ***, it was a joke.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> he wasnt actually being an ***, it was a joke.


He was being a smart ***, pimped out. I gave him a compliment and he acts like that. That's why I don't like him. Duno why you insist on sticking up for the little twerp.



TiMVP2 said:


> hmm after having an aim convo with theo,he apparently watches me,and everything i do,and has a picture of me on buddah as his background,strange kid. theo4002: i've got about 4 MDIZZShawty: thats creepy


If you expect us to believe that, you should send us more than just that small sample of your conversation. How the hell are we suppose to know what any of that means. It's abstract and incoherent.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

hmm i cant recall it all but heres how its like

me:yo so do you have posters of me in your room? why are you always on my posts like ****?
him:no i have this pic as my background(pic that jmk made)
me:dang you are obbsesed,your mom told me some things about you
him:you were never with my mom,i have cameras around
me: thats creepy
him:i have 4
me: so you watch them
him: its just common survailiance.

oh and ezealen,i knew you were a mavs fan,i mean taking theo's side? only a mavs fan would do that


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> hmm i cant recall it all but heres how its like
> 
> me:yo so do you have posters of me in your room? why are you always on my posts like ****?
> him:no i have this pic as my background(pic that jmk made)
> ...


Did you actually take that seriously? If that's anything like what the actual conversation was like, it was clearly a joke...

The mavs are my second favorite team...usually, but I'm not rooting for them for the rest of the playoffs cause they rode the reffs coat tails into the conference finals...and I can't stand that *** mark cuban!!!!

Me being a fan of the mavs is not why I'm taking theo's side, timvp2. I haven't been able to stand you since long before I knew theo couldn't either. I'm not even actually taking theo's side. I have no idea what's going on between you two. I just know that I don't like you.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

he still said it,wut u said is what you say,i can be like you take the "me being an *** post in this thread" seriously? but naw you contradiction yoself yet again,and quite frankly i dont care who doen't like me,if you hadn't told already,man were you one of those people who when people were looking at something cool out side,you were the one that was like "where? where? i cant see anything!!" because you aren't very observant.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anybody have any idea what the hell he just said? Seriously, TiMVP2, your grammar is atrocious, and this is coming from someone who can actually understand Roc! I have absolutely no idea what you said.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> He was being a smart ***, pimped out. I gave him a compliment and he acts like that. That's why I don't like him. Duno why you insist on sticking up for the little twerp.
> 
> 
> If you expect us to believe that, you should send us more than just that small sample of your conversation. How the hell are we suppose to know what any of that means. It's abstract and incoherent.


i believe that theo has an abnormal obsession with timvp.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i believe that theo has an abnormal obsession with timvp.


Perhaps, but I don't really care what's going on between them. Can't TiMVP2 just set Theo to ignore?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

you called me a twerp,do it agian and i'll report you for flaming.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i believe that theo has an abnormal obsession with timvp.


Care Factor = 0.

I believe you should **** off.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Shut it, twerp.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I take back that theo is awesome comment...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Care Factor = 0.
> 
> I believe you should **** off.


he was mean to me :verysad:

EZEALAN, MAKE HIMS STOP! :verysad:


you poopy head


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> he was mean to me :verysad:
> 
> EZEALAN, MAKE HIMS STOP! :verysad:
> 
> ...


Who's ezeal*a*n?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Who's ezeal*a*n?


dude, you name is not important enough to get right. deal with it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> dude, you name is not important enough to get right. deal with it.


You keep telling yourself that, Pimped Out. I'm sure it really has nothing to do with your illiteracy


----------

